# Aquarium accident - just cracked my 150 gallon tank



## VisualPoetry (May 16, 2006)

long story short... 

There's a gaping hole in the middle (bottom) of my aquarium now... all the water, sand, rocks, crashed through. It was a bonehead error by one of my friends.

So the question is... what to do?

Are there aquarium / glass services to build a glass aquarium bottom and repair? Or is it cheaper just to buy a new / used tank?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Cheaper to buy a new aquarium. Faster too. You may get lucky and be able to find something online that may fit your foot print. Sorry to hear about your loss. Everyone's worst nightmare.


----------



## VisualPoetry (May 16, 2006)

yeah... figured as much... I've planned day and night for this evening to put up my tank... and a small mistake just ruined it all. The worst part is, moving a broken tank is quite dangerous and still very heavy.

4 guys, 3 hours, and it's back in my garage. Fun times!


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

drop some rock?


----------



## supergourami (Apr 12, 2011)

i dropped my 180 gallon after weeks of cleaning and reasealing in the backyard all to end smashed when carried inside


----------



## VisualPoetry (May 16, 2006)

my buddy dropped wet sand into it... a whole bucket.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*tank*

BOLLOCKS!!!!!!!!

That totally sucks , so sorry


----------

